#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Antena setorial

## Wesleyrosa

Tenho uma duvida, sera que da pra atender clientes com uma distancia de 3km do pop com antena setorial algcom + rocket m5 ? Pretendo colocar uma torre em cima de um predio tem uma boua visada destes 3km

----------


## gabrieltp

Acredito que sim, temos clientes em até 4km rodando perfeito

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Acredito que sim, temos clientes em até 4km rodando perfeito


Qual setorial vc utiliza

----------


## muttley

Em 3km até um painel de 12dbi funciona bem!!! Tipo uma cpe ou nano! E um 
painel próprio pra isso, fica melhor ainda! Ex: um painel wirelink, ou
glink de 14dbi ou 17dbi.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Em 3km até um painel de 12dbi funciona bem!!! Tipo uma cpe ou nano! E um 
> painel próprio pra isso, fica melhor ainda! Ex: um painel wirelink, ou
> glink de 14dbi ou 17dbi.


Certo estou querendo usar setorial algcom mais rocket m5

----------


## avatar52

> Em 3km até um painel de 12dbi funciona bem!!! Tipo uma cpe ou nano! E um 
> painel próprio pra isso, fica melhor ainda! Ex: um painel wirelink, ou
> glink de 14dbi ou 17dbi.


Baseado em experiência ou achismo? Aqui queremos fatos.

----------


## muttley

Ja atendi cliente a 2km com cpe tplink, e na minha torre um picostation. Funciona bem! 
E tbm ja atendi cliente a 2km com cpe, e na torre tbm uma cpe como painel. 
Mas hoje em dia eu acho que o pessoal não conhece mais os equipamentos 
mais modestos e baratos, custo x benefício! rsrsrsrs.... 
Acho que só existe basestation, e RB912, e outros mais caros! kkkk...
Eu venho de vários anos, e ja usei de tudo um pouco!

----------

